# Truckload of logs?



## Newfie (Apr 11, 2002)

hey out there,

Looking to educate myself and prevent from being rooked by somebody unscrupulous. On average, what size load can I expect if I am looking to buy a logging truck load (10 wheeler size) of firewood in log length(mixed hardwoods). I've heard 4 cords and others have said 8.
Any idea what that should cost per cord in a rural area of Mass, near NH? I know that question may be unanswerable but I figured I'd Throw it out there. Thanks for any help and let me know if I have been too vague with details. Or maybe as a percentage of what cut,split and delivered goes for?


----------



## hooch27 (Apr 11, 2002)

hey there 
down here in pa I sell firewood, that is anything that does get to the paper mill or is not logs. I can get close to 6-8 cord out of a triaxle truck, the wood is left at truck length which is about 24-26 feet here. That comes to somewhere around 18-21 tons if it is good hardwood and stacked nice. I would guess that you could get about 4 or more out of a tandem axle. But that is pretty reasonable. Hope this helps ya. By the way how much do you spend for that mucj firewood?
talk to you later
hooch


----------



## Newfie (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey Hooch,

thanks for that info. That does give me a pretty good idea on load size. I don't know what the cost for logs is , gotta make some calls on that. If I do it cut, split and delivered I charge $140 a cord. If I wanted to drive the 50 miles into Boston I could have gotten $300 in some places last winter. This mild winter kept wood prices down this year. I cut my own and for some others but I may have opened up a new market and may be looking to boost inventory faster than I can cut (I do it part time when I can so I can't always cut if family obligations holler). I figure if the price is right I can turn it around faster for some decent extra cash. happy cutting!


----------



## hooch27 (Apr 12, 2002)

hey there
140 cut and split I am moving my operation up there..lol. Down here the guy that i supply wood to, I don't cut and split just fell it and truck it, he gets 65 a cord. He just bought a firewood processor he can make about 16 cord a day I think maybe more. I would quit selling logs and go into the firewood market..lol. I charge 450 a triaxle load in truck length. 
have a good one
hooch


----------



## kenabcd (Apr 28, 2002)

I pay 150.00 per load for about 16 logs about 12' long about 20" to 30" diameter. The only thing that is for sure is that it costs 150.00
I buy from a tree trimmer that specializes in tornado and storm damage clean up. I never know what I will get. Sometimes it's all oak that I saw on my woodmizer saw mill. Sometimes it is elm or ash that ends up in firewood.
One good thing about the guy I buy from is that he will deliver where I want and when I need more.
the last load I got was about half basswood. It had been skidded and was packed with mud and rocks. 
I needed to peel some with a chainsaw powered peeler. I had not planned to do that and I won't do it again
I will be a little bit more specific about what I can use for the next load. You need to sharpen alot more often when sawing rocks. I would not mind paying more if I can saw some into lumber, and don't have to peel muddy logs.


----------



## kenabcd (Apr 28, 2002)

I pay 150.00 per load for about 16 logs about 12' long about 20" to 30" diameter. The only thing that is for sure is that it costs 150.00
I buy from a tree trimmer that specializes in tornado and storm damage clean up. I never know what I will get. Sometimes it's all oak that I saw on my woodmizer saw mill. Sometimes it is elm or ash that ends up in firewood.
One good thing about the guy I buy from is that he will deliver where I want and when I need more.
the last load I got was about half basswood. It had been skidded and was packed with mud and rocks. 
I needed to peel some with a chainsaw powered peeler. I had not planned to do that and I won't do it again
I will be a little bit more specific about what I can use for the next load. You need to sharpen alot more often when sawing rocks. I would not mind paying more if I can saw some into lumber, and don't have to peel muddy logs.


----------



## Eugene (May 6, 2002)

*I need logs in Texas*

I need logs in N.E. Texas to run through a firewood processor.


----------



## Newfie (Aug 30, 2002)

*finally got my act together....*

Hey Hooch,

Finally bought a triaxle load of firewood, 8 cords truck length for $400 delivered, stuff is 10 to 20 inches in diameter. Pretty good deal considering the same guy charges me $150 a load to move stuff I cut myself. Now it's time to buy that 372 I think.


----------



## logcutter429 (Aug 30, 2002)

*truckload of logs*

Eugene, where at in Texas, im, here in south west arkansas, might set you up.


----------



## Eugene (Sep 1, 2002)

*Truckloads of logs*

I'm in Fruitvale, TX, halfway between Dallas and Longview. I need logs by the truckload.


----------



## Ed K (Sep 1, 2002)

*Load of loggs*

Newfie,
You got a good deal, I'm paying $425. a tri x over here in western Ma, near Vt & NH.
Cut,split & delievered been gettin $135.
Price will be up this fall.
Ed K.


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Truck loads of logs*

Eugene, what method of unloading a log truck do you have, and what would you be willing to pay for i think the weight limit in Texas 25 tons, loads of mixed hardwood , no gum.


----------



## Eugene (Sep 4, 2002)

Logcutter429,

I have a front-end loader tractor I use to lift logs onto my firewood processor, which would "slowly" unload a truck. I also have a JD690 excavator with a thumb that lifts 12 to 15' high. Either machine would be slow I suppose.
I would pay $500 for 25 tons if they were mostly 12" to 20" diameter.

E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 6, 2002)

*Truckload of Logs*

Good luck Eugene, that size they can go to a local saw mill, for more than 500.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 9, 2002)

i work for a tree service and get all my logs free, i sell a cord here in chapel hill nc for $300 split and delivered some guys charge a little less (250) but their stuff has rot and is old, these people down here care about appearance...lol:angel:


----------



## johncinco (Sep 11, 2002)

*cord costs*

interesting to see the wood prices in other places. I sell cut and split cords for $195 delivered to grand rapids MI, Distance in driving changes the price a little. We had straight winds come through a couple years back and wipe out a ton of trees. After every yahoo with a saw got done charging homeowners their left kidney for removal, you couldnt sell wood for $50 a cord. As of last winter the prices are back to normal. usually oak, some ash, and popple. dont knowwhat a truck load of uncut logs would bring.


----------



## kev (Sep 30, 2002)

Geez, I get $80 a cord here in eastern KY and I bust it with a splitting maul.  I do get a little extra if I deliver it ($10 to $20). Full cords too, not face cords.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 30, 2002)

$80?????? i wouldn't touch it for less than $175


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 30, 2002)

Yea, it sells here for 80 bucks too, thats why i dont mess with it.


----------



## Harley (Sep 30, 2002)

My 2 cents

In my local area(within 10 miles), I can leave good firewood split, sitting out by the road and nobody would take it. You can drive around and see piles of wood in peoples yards just rotting. 

However I know some guys across the river in Jersey, that sell for,I think, 150 delivered.

There's a company that has a processor about five minutes from here. I've noticed that their piles are consistantly getting bigger.


----------



## johncinco (Oct 2, 2002)

*PA burners*

do they durn coal there instead of wood? My Aunt still burns coal in Connellsville all winter. I think her son gets it for "free" somehow. easier to load and burns longer and hotter. No stacking thats for sure. There was a big to do a couple years ago about donating wood to some native tribe, who was buring it for heat. Some charitable organization got the idea to pick up donated wood and haul it to the reservation. After all said and done, they could have just paid the heating bill and saved money! They hauled wood for 1000s of miles in some cases.


----------



## kev (Oct 2, 2002)

Eastern Kentucky here. I can go on our farm and dig coal with a spade and a pick. Coal is very cheap in this area and is used alot in home stoves. I use it to burn wood that is a little green that I won't sell to other people.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 3, 2002)

You can just dig coal like that? Incredible!! I have gotta see that. It took me driving all over town looking for an old railroad depot to find chunks of coal....

We get most of our coal from Wyoming because they have such pure grades of it. Trains with a 100 cars will pull in with their load of coal, turn around, and head back out. Just to feed one powerplant. Nuclear seems really appealing to me... (let's not get in a discussion about that)

Nickrosis


----------



## kev (Oct 4, 2002)

There is an 8ft seam of coal that runs under about half of our entire farm. There are several places that my family has dug coal by hand for generations. We usually take a tractor and a grader blade and knock the dirt back, bust out as much coal as we think we need for a winter, then cover it back over. I don't like burning coal cause it wreaks havoc on my sinus's


----------

